# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansambox Version 3.0.7 Released

## Shamseldeen Victory

*Asansambox Version 3.0.7 Released   
 SM-Z130H/DS 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J320FN/DD 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J320F/DS 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J320H/DS 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J105B 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J105H 
    Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J105H/DS 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read pit,Repair Imei,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write CERT,Reset FRP/EE,Full Service
 SM-J320P 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN,Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
 SM-J320R4 
   Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN,Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
 SM-J320YZ 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN,Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
 SM-J320A 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN,Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
 SM-T530 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN,Read/Write SEC And NVM,Full Service
 SM-T335K 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full  Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-T335L 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full  Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-A9000 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full  Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-J3109 
    Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN,  Read/Write SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full  Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-A5100 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full  Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-G7202/D 
Flashing,Direct Unlock,Read/Write/Reset EFS, Read/Write QCN, Read/Write  SEC And NVM,Write CERT,Reset MSL,Wipe NVM,Activate Diag,Full  Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-J120M 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-J120H 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-J120H/DS 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-J120F/DS 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-G150N0 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-G150NK 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-G150NL 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE
 SM-G150NS 
Flashing,Read/Write/Reset EFS,Read/Write SEC,Full Service,RESET FRP/EE   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 New Asansam Software Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
BR
ShamsEldeen Victory*

----------


## mohamed73

تسلم عالمتابعة حبيبي

----------


## البوب شريف

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------

